# Diamond resell deed rules and restrictions?



## jillr (Aug 24, 2022)

We are considering purchasing a Diamond resell deed at South Lake Tahoe for a 2bed lockoff floating high season odd year.  We are not interested in MAX!

We are experienced HGVC owners, but know nothing about Diamond so I am hoping you all can share some details about the rules and restrictions for resell deeds.
1.  Can we book at other diamond properties or are we restricted to the property we are deeded?  If we can what are the rules around booking other properties?
2.  Does Diamond charge fees (reservations, parking, hotel taxes, etc) on top of annual maintenance fees?
3.  How far in advance can reservations be made?
4.  Can time be rolled over to the next year or borrowed from future years?

Thank you!


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 24, 2022)

I'll move this to the diamond board where you'll likely get a better answer.


----------



## magmue (Aug 25, 2022)

Post # 6 in this pinned thread has a link for the pdf laying out rules for deeded DRI properties.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 25, 2022)

DRI Rules for true Deeded Weeks are totally different than Accounts that are pure Credits. A couple years before Hilton bought DRI DRI created DEX for Deeded Week Owners to trade into other DRI Resorts. DEX has been greatly expanded.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 26, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> A couple years before Hilton bought DRI DRI created DEX for Deeded Week Owners to trade into other DRI Resorts. DEX has been greatly expanded.


I thought DEX was created to replace II as the affiliated exchange company for Diamond.  At the same time that DEX was rolled out, Diamond terminated it's corporate account with II.  Up to that time, Club members had automatic Gold level membership with II. After DEX, people could only have individual accounts with II.

Returning to the OP's question.  If the OP purchases a private resale deeded week, that week can only be used at the resort on the deed.  The usage rights the owner will have is what is set forth in the deed documents (i.e, what weeks can be reserved, what size and type of unit, how far in advance reservations can be made, etc.). As a deeded owner, not part of the Club, you theoretically should be able to reserve a week, then deposit that week with any exchange company that will accept the week.  That's how it worked with our deeded week in Poipu before we added the deed to our Club membership.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 26, 2022)

For one or two years DEX was for Weeks Owners. Then DRI greatly expanded and cancelled its association with II.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 26, 2022)

jillr said:


> We are considering purchasing a Diamond resell deed at South Lake Tahoe for a 2bed lockoff floating high season odd year.


You'll find that the maintenance fees for a deeded week are significantly less than for the equivalent number of Diamond points to reserve that same week.  Since deeded weeks can be exchanged, it's the way to go. Points do give you more flexibility if you don't want to stay 7 days, but you'll end up paying more.


----------



## SABadshah (Nov 16, 2022)

True Deeded Weeks are subject to completely different DRI rules than Accounts that only contain credits. A few years prior to Hilton purchasing DRI, DEX was developed by DRI to allow Deeded Week Owners to trade into other DRI Resorts. DEX has been significantly increased.


----------

